# Corrugated pipe



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

good idea, just make sure it's PVC, not metal. also it's expensive


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Do you have a way of getting speed?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Miles_K said:


> Do you have a way of getting speed?


Yea I do. I have a hill and then flat at the bottom , where I'll put the pipe


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah lucky. 
Where I live it's all flat. It sucks.

Anyway, good idea, have fun man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## steezycheese (Nov 27, 2009)

i think it sounds like a good idea. my buddies gettin one and also has a good backyard for one. they dont sell them at home depot (i checked cause i wanted one as well) so you'd have to backorder it. but they had one at echo mt. last season and they are a blast! good luck man


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

goto a building contractor supply store ... i hear they are around 80 bux for 10ft ... i plan to ask if they have an defective ones


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

They are fun to ride, but boy do they hurt like hell if you land on a metal one.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

they are fun, but like the guy above me said can hurt like hell, or at least the metal ones.

last year at the end of the season i had a friend who fucked up his take off and slammed pretty hard on the top of it, the ridges of the metal split open his leg straight through his snow pants from the impact alone, didn't even rip his snow pants. he had to be taken off by the ski patrollers. i heard they were able to see his bone through his cut.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> they are fun, but like the guy above me said can hurt like hell, or at least the metal ones.
> 
> last year at the end of the season i had a friend who fucked up his take off and slammed pretty hard on the top of it, the ridges of the metal split open his leg straight through his snow pants from the impact alone, didn't even rip his snow pants. he had to be taken off by the ski patrollers. i heard they were able to see his bone through his cut.


doesn't that make you want to get one even more?


----------

